

What may be the world’s first cybernetic hate crime - JL2010
http://io9.com/5926587/what-may-be-the-worlds-first-cybernetic-hate-crime-unfolds-in-french-mcdonalds

======
JL2010
(victim) Prof. Steve Mann's blog post of the incident:
[http://eyetap.blogspot.ca/2012/07/physical-assault-by-
mcdona...](http://eyetap.blogspot.ca/2012/07/physical-assault-by-mcdonalds-
for.html)

